# Excess fat on chest and waste



## moweey76 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Was obese for 12 years weighing 129+ now I am down to 90 kgs.
Lost 40 kgs in twelve months mainly by cardio and yes I feel much better. I did use some Garcenia Cambogia for those who are interested during the first three months.

 Now the problem is the little bit of fat near the nipple area on lower chest  and on the hips. I hate it very much because it does not reflect the hard work I have put in. I have been doing cardio and resistance training etc,

Can that floppy crap go away through hard work training everyday cardio and weights? Or am I wasting my time?


Should i just run more and do more cardio until my fat deposits are used up?

My diet is strict with minimum portions of food.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Flathead (Sep 4, 2010)

Good job on loosing the weight first and foremost! To help us help you, post up your exact training routine & diet. The excess skin where the fat used to exist, can now be replaced with lean muscle.


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 4, 2010)

*chest fat*

Thanks flat head,



Program as follows

day 1 chest/arms

Smith machine inc 12 x 4
incline barbell chest 12 x 4
incline flies 12 x4 
crossovers 12 x 4

chest press machine 12 x 4

ARMS

Barbell curl 12 x 4
dumbell curl 12 x4
arm curl machine 12 x 4
hammers 12 x 4

Abs

crunch machine 20 x 3
obliques 20 x 3

cardio treadmill 21 minutes interval approxiamtely 3.8 kms 300 calories
cross trainer 21 minutes 300 calories

Day 2

Shoulders

Lateral raise 12 x 4
lateral raise dumbell 12 x 4
shoulder press 12 x 4
dumbell lift 12 x 4

cardio (same as day 1)`
`Ams (same as day 1)

Day 3 

Back/legs (back workout minimul due to disc prolopse in the past)

Lat pulldown 12 x 4
Standing up row 12 x 4
Assisted chin ups 12 x 4

Legs

Leg curl 12 x 4
Assisted squats 12 x 4
Leg press angle 12 x 4
qudraceps machine 12 x 4 
Leg press differnt angle dont know name of machine 12 x 4

cardio (same as day and 2)
abs (same as day 1 and 2)

Day 4

Treadmill 21 minutes fast pace 4.4 kms
Crosstrainer fast 400 calories 
Boxing 20 minutes bag work, speedball,

depending on how i feel i might work my chest out again

Day 5 (rest) no gym but virtual boxing on the WII

Day 6 start program again

Diet

My diet at the moment consists of the following

Breakfast: oats for breakfast with skim milk

Lunch:Tuna for lunch with wholemeal bread

Dinner: Meat lean 250 grams with brown rice 

I drink about two cups of green tea per day

SUPPLEMENTS

Testogel

50 mgs a day

Milk thislte

Dymaburn extreme 2 tablets before training

My daily activities at work require repetitive lifting walking etc, hardly ever in sitting mode im up and about all day, my workouts are usually at night. Afetr workout i have half cup of skim milke with two eggwhites

No alcohol
No Marijuana
No narcotics

If you need more info please ask and I will provide. I have used for pastr two weeks Magrim diet coffee  given to me as a gift now I cant ascertain if the coffe made me lose about 4 kgs in last two weeks or was it may training and reduction of food

My upper chest looks good just the terrible fat around the bottom of chest and waiste area

Hope this is enough info


----------



## Flathead (Sep 4, 2010)

OK, your routine needs some serious work. Too much iso & upper body exercises & not enough lower. Here's what I would reccomend:


Mon, Day 1.

Squats (HI) 5* 6-8 "Go Heavy"
Good Mornings (LI) 4*10-12
Glute/Ham Raises (LI) 4*12
Calves (HI) 4*10 "Go Heavy"
Abs (HI) 5*10 "Weighted"


*Rest*


Wed, Day 2

BB Flat Bench (HI) 5*6-8 "Go Heavy"
BB Incline Bench (LI) 4*10-12
DB Chest Flies (LI) 4*10-12
Standing Rear/Front Military Press (MI) 4*8-10
1 Arm DB Rows (LI) 3*10-12
Lat Pull Downs (LI) 3*10-12
Close Grip Bench (LI) 4*10-12


*Rest*


Fri, Day 3

Deads (HI) 5*6-8 "Go Heavy"
Stiff Leg Deads (LI) 4*10-12
Hip Sled (LI) 4*10-12
Cable Rows (LI) 4*10-12
Calves (HI) 4*10 "Go Heavy"
Abs (HI) 5*10 "Weighted"





I've always setup up 4d splits versus 3. This routine will help you build up your core in regards to filling in around your waist where the excess skin is prevalent.

You can pretty much put cardio in where ever you want & it looks like you do plenty. As far as diet is concerned, hopefully Built or Phineas will chime in. I'm a hard gainer, so I don't have a lot to offer there.

Flathead


----------



## LAM (Sep 4, 2010)

moweey76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Was obese for 12 years weighing 129+ now I am down to 90 kgs.
> Lost 40 kgs in twelve months mainly by cardio and yes I feel much better. I did use some Garcenia Cambogia for those who are interested during the first three months.
> ...



since you can not spot reduce subcutaneous fat stores in any effective manner. all you can do is decrease your body fat low enough to achieve the necessary changes that you desire in the chest area.  as you stated you were obese for 12+ years so it's going to take some time to get your body to where you want it to be. 

too much long duration cardio can be catabolic...best to use the diet mainly to decrease the body fat %.  stick with a low calorie low GI diet with just enough cals for the amount of fat free mass that you have and for your daily level of activity.  many people have success with using isolcaloric macros of 33% protein 33% carbs and 33% fats


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks so much FlatHead i am going to implement your strategy. i appreciate everything. I will let you know how things go.

Cheers


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks lAM will be looking at the diet you mentioned researching and implementing it. I guess I need to be patient its amazing how you realise when you lose that fat how close I was to death. Surely all that fat was going to kill me sooner or later. If only I knew before how detremental it is. I suppose living inAustralia the "obese capital of the modern world", i am bombarded with processed foods, take away, and sub standard fruits and vegies.

I have had enough of the rubbish and I have chosen to go against the norm to hopefully live longer. The answer to obesity is simple, "MOVE YA ASS". But hey I guess if everyone was healthy then shit the pharmo companies would go broke.


----------



## Flathead (Sep 4, 2010)

moweey76 said:


> Thanks so much FlatHead i am going to implement your strategy. i appreciate everything. I will let you know how things go.
> 
> Cheers


 


moweey76 said:


> Thanks lAM will be looking at the diet you mentioned researching and implementing it. I guess I need to be patient its amazing how you realise when you lose that fat how close I was to death. Surely all that fat was going to kill me sooner or later. If only I knew before how detremental it is. I suppose living inAustralia the "obese capital of the modern world", i am bombarded with processed foods, take away, and sub standard fruits and vegies.
> 
> I have had enough of the rubbish and I have chosen to go against the norm to hopefully live longer. The answer to obesity is simple, "MOVE YA ASS". But hey I guess if everyone was healthy then shit the pharmo companies would go broke.


 

No problem! Your the kind of dude we actually like to help, because you take the advice given. You'll get a ton of solid advice here on IM, you'll have to go through and pick/choose what works best for you & your current situation.

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 4, 2010)

Got Built?

Daredevils are Shredded


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 8, 2010)

Guys you may allready know about the power of Green Coffee. I just purchased more Green Coffee Plus. It tastes nice and has the following ingredients 

Ingredients Proportion (%) Contents (mg) 
L-carnitine 25% 70​ L-carnitine 25% 70 
Green Tea 17% 47.6​ Green Tea 17% 47.6 
Lotus Leaf 15% 42​ Lotus Leaf 15% 42 
Garcinia Cambogia 13% 36.4​ Garcinia Cambogia 13% 36.4 

Now some of the research i has shown that the Chlorogenic Acid from the Green Coffee helps weight loss.

My wife thinks I have slimmed up around the waste nad hips becasue of the coffee. I think the LCarnitine may have assisted me in the trimming up.

Just thought I would let you all know about the Coffee I like it, its not cheap but hey if u see results then why not.


----------



## unclem (Sep 8, 2010)

i know l- carnitine helps with diet. i use the injectable form with good succes. but if your skin is so " floopy" and is hanging real bad , sometimes they have to surgically remove that skin. but those are rare cases . but only u know how much flab there is. mostly behind the triceps, stomach ect. but iam no dr, and, without a picture, which i dont want u to post, as some people can be real mean. just if your starting ti fill it in your ok. i commend you for losing the weight, and your going to kick this as your already doing it. good luck.


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 8, 2010)

*L carnitine*

L carnitine injectable?

Please explain bit more on that.


----------



## unclem (Sep 9, 2010)

why are you getting so many red points or negative points from others? i was going to help u but iam not a idiot . if your sincere then ill know. just are u spamming or wat the fuck ever they call it. iam no computer wiz. but dont make a fool if u need the info ill give it if u can explain all the neg reps so soon as u sign up brother?


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 9, 2010)

*What is all this about*

I have No idea what the negatives are Im new here, i can recall i talked about a "TYPE" of Coffe and shit hit the roof. I was sincere about the stuff thought i would share it with you guys becuase u have helped me with some training stuff so I dont know What the    is going on?

I DONT KNOW WHO Clem is and what the negatives are for. If a new user cant come here to share info and get some info then WTF is wrong man? 

I want to lose weight not argue. i have no time for BS. Flathead gave me some tips and Im using it at the gym. My workouts are more effective and Im losing weight quickly why would I  that up?




Hi, you have received -51464 reputation points from Phineas.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
spam

Regards,
Phineas


----------



## MDR (Sep 9, 2010)

You are in the training forum.  Putting up info about why you like green tea really has nothing to do with training.  Just seems a bit off point.  In any case, just post info that has something to do with the forum you are in, and avoid praising name brands, and you will likely avoid the spam tag.  A couple of solid posts and you will get lose the negative reps.  Good luck


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 9, 2010)

It was about a Beverage that asists in fat burning in training. how is that not fking related? I have lost 40 kgs now and was trying to share that with u guys. its not everyday a bloke loses 40 kgs. ,My point isn that I found help with constantly changing my suppliments.

If that is irrelevant then show me how?

Suppliments=Training

2=2 =4

It aint rocket science. So i cant say i like this or that?

Wts a fking democracy for?


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 9, 2010)

2+2=4

Mistake in maths do i get negatives for that?

Anyway after training I get hungry, especially at night how do i stop the hunger which leads to carb intake etc.

Any one for help or am I a bad ass for talking about a beverage.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 9, 2010)

moweey76 said:


> 2+2=4
> 
> Mistake in maths do i get negatives for that?
> 
> ...



It seemed to me to be a spam post. My mistake bud, we get a lot of them, and they usually look like the one you made with the green tea.

As soon as I can I'll give you a good rep, and it will bring you back up.

Just be careful in the future. We'll throw brand names around sometimes, but there's a line between discussing and praising. We get so many spammers that we try to be on top of it. So, my bad!


----------



## Phineas (Sep 9, 2010)

moweey76 said:


> 2+2=4
> 
> Mistake in maths do i get negatives for that?
> 
> ...



Repped.

All is well again in the world of reps.


----------



## Flathead (Sep 9, 2010)

I just hit him up for you^^^^


----------



## MDR (Sep 9, 2010)

moweey76 said:


> It was about a Beverage that asists in fat burning in training. how is that not fking related? I have lost 40 kgs now and was trying to share that with u guys. its not everyday a bloke loses 40 kgs. ,My point isn that I found help with constantly changing my suppliments.
> 
> If that is irrelevant then show me how?
> 
> ...



We have a separate forum for supplements.  I'm just trying to explain what happened.  Green tea endorsements do not belong in the training forum.  You can argue all you want, but that's just how it works.  If you don't like it, take it up with a moderator.  I was only trying to help you to avoid getting negged in the future.

Congratulations on all the weight lost, but you must be doing something other than drinking green tea.  Share your diet in the diet forum.  Share your workout in the workout forum.  You can probably help someone else who is struggling to lose weight.  Good luck and welcome to the site.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 9, 2010)

Flathead said:


> I just hit him up for you^^^^



Nice. Me too.

This dude's swimming in reps now!


----------



## MDR (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep, I did the same...


----------



## Phineas (Sep 9, 2010)

moweey76 said:


> It was about a Beverage that asists in fat burning in training. how is that not fking related? I have lost 40 kgs now and was trying to share that with u guys. its not everyday a bloke loses 40 kgs. ,My point isn that I found help with constantly changing my suppliments.
> 
> If that is irrelevant then show me how?
> 
> ...





MDR said:


> We have a separate forum for supplements.  I'm just trying to explain what happened.  Green tea endorsements do not belong in the training forum.  You can argue all you want, but that's just how it works.  If you don't like it, take it up with a moderator.  I was only trying to help you to avoid getting negged in the future.
> 
> Congratulations on all the weight lost, but you must be doing something other than drinking green tea.  Share your diet in the diet forum.  Share your workout in the workout forum.  You can probably help someone else who is struggling to lose weight.  Good luck and welcome to the site.



First off, I didn't neg because he mentioned supplements in the training section. I negged because I thought he was a spammer. Like 95% of my negs are for spam. I would never neg for someone posting in the wrong forum.

However, I do agree somewhat with MDR. There's always overlap with some of the forums. When you think about it, diet is part of training -- more than supplements, for that matter. Diet is mentioned in the training section, but not in great detail. We try to keep those details to their respective forums. The training section is primarily for refining programs/routines, discussing training styles/exercises, seeking advice on plateaus, etc.

It's not a big deal. I was just mis-led from the nature of your post. With the varying font type and colour, and mentioning the specific brand (as one of your first posts in the thread) I presumed it was spam. We get a lot of spammers on this board, usually promoting weight loss supplements. Whenever I see them I immediately neg them to try and steer our members away from them, and draw our moderators' attention to them.

I just made an error in judgment. I've negged about 10 spammers since joining, so I think my track record isn't bad!


----------



## MDR (Sep 9, 2010)

Just so you know Phineas, I thought it was spam, too.  Just seemed a bit out of place.  Hard to tell sometimes.  But we all gave him plenty of reps, so all should be ok.


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok since we are in the training Forum, I shall discuss training and how I lost the weight. When I was 129 or something like that I couldnt run so the treadmill was not an option. It didnt even cross my mind to get on a treadmill. Telling someone who is 129 kgs to do treadmill is like saying to an infant go run accross the road. It aint safe for the infant or the fat person to get on the treadmill. Plus the treadmill looks ugly it looks hard. 

I was attracted to boxing classes and found myself a human punching bag for about 3-4 weeks. My arms were bruised all over as I was an easy target. Afetr 3-4 weeks my heart rate improved so running was not going to be fatal but the treadmill was still not attractive. the guy that trained hard with the biceps like Arnie said "I hate the treadmill", I ask "why". he says "cause it makes me lose weight".

Im like dude aint that what we all want? No hes reply "I want to be big".

IDEA!!! if the built man doesnt like the treadmill coz it makes him lose weight then losing weight was what I wanted to do so I started. I could run like 2 kms in half hour well it wasnt even  correct running at first. Huffing puffing I was determined to make 21 minutes. It was my life on the line. The determination to get rid of that huge stomach was edged in my soul.

Summary: Choose an excersise you enjoy first just to get the heart pumping and flowing in preperation for the next big thing the dreaded "treadmill". Not many like it but hey I love it. Runn FAT BOY RUN.

To be continued.


----------



## Built (Sep 9, 2010)

moweeny76, what do you weigh now and how much more do you wish to drop? 90kg (200 lbs), right? How tall are you?


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 10, 2010)

*currnet weight*

I currently weigh 89kgs 198 pounds and 178 cm tall. I want to get down to 80 Kgs. Which would be a loss of 50 kgs in 12-13 months.

Big ask but it can be done.


----------



## unclem (Sep 10, 2010)

i gave u reps for being a dick weed.


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dickweed? What is that some sort or marine type food material? Can it help with losing weight?

I know one thing that may and it is seaweed. Now try eating that stuff maybe some seaweed soup sir?

Apparently the seaweed can do this and that. So next time you are walking along the beach grab some and feed it to your girlfriend and explain that it may reduce the fat splith on her buttucks.

Im sure she will be impressed.

Actually I am currently in the process of getting some of that stuff.

In regards to my earlier post that was in different Font the reason is that I copied and posted the ingredients. I dont know how to change the font here.

From your new virgin friend 

Moweed


----------



## Phineas (Sep 10, 2010)

Ummm, OKAY, back to topic please??? Okay...

You posted your diet earlier in the thread, but it's not enough detail. Can you repost your diet, only with time include portion sizes? I'm talking grams, ounces, tablespoons, etc. If you don't know then get a measuring cup, tablespoon, and if you don't have one go buy a scale. Even a good one is only $30-40. 

Once you have specific portions, and I mean everything, enter the information into fitday.com. Report back to us with your daily calories and macros (grams and percent of total calories for protein, carbs, and fat).

*Can someone please redirect this to the diet section? If this about weight loss, especially an 80g drop, this will surely be a matter of diet.


----------

